# Meet Jake from Penny Lane goldens



## Resident Eric (Nov 12, 2015)

After waiting for I think a year and a half on different breeders' wait lists, I finally picked up Jake yesterday from Penny Lane goldens. Some of you might have heard my previous experiences with different breeders in New Jersey. Beryl is absolutely pleasant to work with. She always replied to every one of my emails unlike some others. Her goldens are beautiful and absolutely worth the wait.

Jake is very playful and has tons of energy. First night was a little rough. I tried to crate him and just ignored his cries. But it was so loud and lasted over an hour, I was afraid my neighbors would complain. So I had to take him out of the crate. He wasn't sleeping for long, he took these 2 hour naps to recharge throughout the day. Hopefully he will get better because I literally had an hour of sleep. :grin2: The big one in one of the pictures is Casey who is also a male adopted from a shelter over a year ago. He wants nothing to do with this puppy right now. But I can tell he is showing signs of interest in the little one. It's just a matter of time when they become inseparable, I hope.


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

Awww! Congratulations! Jake is a case of cuteness overload. I'm very happy for you


----------



## KKaren (Oct 29, 2014)

Congratulations!! Thanks for sharing the pictures they are so cute. Welcome home to Jake


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

Congratulations! I'm glad you finally got a puppy. Jake is adorable!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Congratulations, Jake is adorable. 

Casey is a good looking boy too, they'll become buddies, it may take some time.


----------



## B and G Mom (Oct 29, 2014)

Sooooooo cute!!!! I need to smell a puppy lol


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

Jake is adorable ! Casey is handsome too! I'm sure he'll warm up to baby brother in time. Hopefully last night was better than the first night. Have fun and congratulations!


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

Congrats!!! Jake is so darn cute!!!!:grin2: I am sure him and Casey will become best buds real soon.


----------



## Audog (Mar 17, 2017)

What great looking dogs! I love the shopping cart picture.


----------



## Chris 1967 (May 2, 2017)

Congratulations on getting the best family dog on the planet. Here's a picture of Max who is 10 years old and has been the best thing in my life next to my children


----------



## Resident Eric (Nov 12, 2015)

Can a mod move this thread to Puppy up to 1 year section? I want to keep this updated through his puppyhood.


----------



## Resident Eric (Nov 12, 2015)

1st vet visit.










One of many of his toys


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Congratulations  Jake is so precious and his big brother is pretty darn cute too. Love the photos! You need to tell us how much Jake weighs at his vet visit, how crate training is progressing, what Casey thinks of the newcomer - you're killing me! You will want to remember all this stuff down the road, plus it's fun to see 

Hope you're getting more sleep, keep up with the photos, you'll be shocked at how quickly he grows.


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

Second nolefan's suggestion! Sometimes I go through Kaizer's old puppy thread and laugh at some of my questions (I was so concerned about such trivial things ). It's helpful too for when I want to find out how much he weighed at a certain age - I kept better track of updating his thread than I did my own puppy journal! It's fun to have the thread to go back and look at once in awhile.


----------



## Resident Eric (Nov 12, 2015)

nolefan said:


> Congratulations  Jake is so precious and his big brother is pretty darn cute too. Love the photos! You need to tell us how much Jake weighs at his vet visit, how crate training is progressing, what Casey thinks of the newcomer - you're killing me! You will want to remember all this stuff down the road, plus it's fun to see
> 
> Hope you're getting more sleep, keep up with the photos, you'll be shocked at how quickly he grows.


He weights about 8 lbs right now. I never really crated him since that 1st night. If I was living alone, I wouldn't mind him crying all night. It will probably take longer to house train him without using a crate. But there's always someone home so we just have to remember to take him outside every 2 hours. He still has accidents because sometimes I lose track of time. But repetition is the key.

Casey still doesn't warm up to Jake yet. But I think because of his background. It will take a longer time for him to warm up to another dog. It took him almost a year to open up to me and trust me, so imagine that. 

One thing still presents a challenge is when it comes to feeding Casey. This little one will try to jump up to eat his food. So I have to take Jake outside or block him in my room so he can't interfere.


----------



## Resident Eric (Nov 12, 2015)




----------



## sophieanne (Feb 4, 2014)

Congratulations to all of you...Jake is absolutely adorable. Quite a difference in size between him and Casey . Casey is a handsome boy. It'll take time but they will become friends.


----------



## Resident Eric (Nov 12, 2015)

He pee'd inside the house two times today :frown2:


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

Resident Eric said:


> He pee'd inside the house two times today :frown2:


Only 2 times    For only 8 weeks that's a pretty good day


----------



## Resident Eric (Nov 12, 2015)

You think so? I take him outside frequently every 2 hours or less, and every time he wakes up from a nap.


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

I do. He's still such a baby. Until he begins to understand that you WANT him to go outside he will have "accidents" in the house. IMO at this age we're just catching them when they need to go potty. Be sure to praise & reward him EVERY time he goes outside and he'll get the idea .


----------



## Resident Eric (Nov 12, 2015)

Oh yea, he looks at me when he goes outside knowing there's a treat coming.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

He's so darn cute........you may want to take him out more often. 

Not unusual for pups to still have accidents on occasion when he's several months old, it just happens.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

He's going to have accidents for several weeks. He's just a baby, and he has no control over his bladder. Take him out once every 30-60 minutes, throw a huge party when he goes outside, and don;t make a big deal out of it when he has an accident inside. Try to catch him in the act and get him outside, but don't get angry or yell at him. He'll get it eventually - it just takes time. Oh, and make sure to clean up accidents well - use vinegar and water to neutralize the scent.


----------



## Beau Dyer (Apr 14, 2017)

Congratulations!! He is absolutely precious! Just a little ball of fur. My puppy is only 3 months old and I miss that tiny fur ball stage already. Cuddle and smoosh him tons while you can 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Engine#934 (Mar 31, 2017)

Congrats Enjoy and love him!!!


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

Love that video of him running to his bed (with all his toys) and playing!! So cute!!:grin2:


----------



## Resident Eric (Nov 12, 2015)




----------



## Resident Eric (Nov 12, 2015)

Is there a way to insert images without previewing them in the reply window? It's really a pain when inserting multiple images trying to find my cursor. I just want to see the html codes


----------



## Resident Eric (Nov 12, 2015)

Little Jake drives Casey crazy


----------



## Resident Eric (Nov 12, 2015)

It's been about 2 weeks. Jake has already grown about half his size. He's very playful and active whenever he's awake. He still has a few accidents inside the house. But it's usually from him playing and drinking a lot of water.


----------



## Pilgrim123 (Jul 26, 2014)

Eric is lovely. Poor Casey - he must like the little fellow though, or he'd quickly put a stop to such liberties. As for the question about alternative ways to insert photos, perhaps you'd like to post a query in the technical category and someone will be able to help.


----------



## Resident Eric (Nov 12, 2015)

Casey tries to play for a little bit out in the yard but Jake is so tiny, he's been knocked over a few times. So I have to watch them very closely.


----------



## Audog (Mar 17, 2017)

Love the video of Jake getting Casey's tail. Isn't it amazing how older dogs give leeway to puppies.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Resident Eric said:


> Is there a way to insert images without previewing them in the reply window? It's really a pain when inserting multiple images trying to find my cursor. I just want to see the html codes


Do you use a photo site such as Photobucket?

If you do, click on the postcard or picture icon above in the gray section, copy your html code, paste it, then OK.


----------



## Resident Eric (Nov 12, 2015)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Do you use a photo site such as Photobucket?
> 
> If you do, click on the postcard or picture icon above in the gray section, copy your html code, paste it, then OK.


i have my own hosting site.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

When you're posting pics, are you clicking on the picture icon, then copying and the pasting the code? 

ETA: Enter the code for each pic separately.


----------



## Resident Eric (Nov 12, 2015)

Casey is starting to play. I know this is how they play but when do you consider it's too much and step in? Always worry that an accident can happen with the little one.


----------



## Resident Eric (Nov 12, 2015)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> When you're posting pics, are you clicking on the picture icon, then copying and the pasting the code? You'll only be able to post one picture at a time using this method.


Usually when i enter html code " img src="http://whatever.com/1.jpg" ", it will post the picture but this site doesn't seem to support. I have to click on the picture icon instead. A big picture fills the whole reply window and makes it very hard to post additional pictures.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Resident Eric said:


> Usually when i enter html code " img src="http://whatever.com/1.jpg" ", it will post the picture but this site doesn't seem to support. I have to click on the picture icon instead. A big picture fills the whole reply window and makes it very hard to post additional pictures.


You may need to reduce the size of the picture you're trying to upload. 

Click on the picture Icon, then copy and paste the code in the white box, click OK. You'll need to click on the picture icon for each picture you want to upload. You can upload more than one picture into a post, however, if the pics are over the size limit, they won't load. 

If you click on the paperclip icon, this is used to upload pictures you have saved on your computer, there is an attachment key that tells you what files are accepted and the size of it, the info is below. 



> Attachment Key
> Filetype	Max Filesize	Max Width	Max Height
> gif	1.43 MB	-	-
> jpeg	1.43 MB	-	-
> ...


*ETA:* You can also try copying the image address and inserting it. When I post a picture I find on the web or on FB, I click on the picture icon, copy the image address and paste it into the box.


----------



## MattAndCooper (Nov 4, 2016)

Enjoy Jake! Time flys by so quick. Their play seems fine to me 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eric Tong (May 18, 2017)

Another petsmart photo. He always generate attentions in there


----------



## smp (Apr 27, 2016)

Resident Eric said:


> Casey is starting to play. I know this is how they play but when do you consider it's too much and step in? Always worry that an accident can happen with the little one.


That looks like wonderful play between the two of them. Casey is very gentle. I would step in if you start to hear more wimpering from Jake, or real barking from Casey, but the fact that he's willing to lay on his back and let Jake climb all over him is a great sign.


----------



## Resident Eric (Nov 12, 2015)

smp said:


> That looks like wonderful play between the two of them. Casey is very gentle. I would step in if you start to hear more wimpering from Jake, or real barking from Casey, but the fact that he's willing to lay on his back and let Jake climb all over him is a great sign.


The video posted was just mild play. I'll try to record another one where the big one would grap a hold of the puppy's neck area (not biting hard though). That's when I'm concerned


----------



## Resident Eric (Nov 12, 2015)

Jake first swimming experience. He wasn't really terrified of the water but i think the water is a bit cold to fully enjoy it. He didn't want to go in after the first try. And Casey, still didn't want to try.


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

So cute! I think you are going to have a water lover on your hands. It looked like he enjoyed paddling around with his life jacket on


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

Too cute! Wow, he took right to the water, thats wonderful


----------



## Winniesmom (Jul 7, 2012)

Just saw this thread. I love Jake and Casey. I might be a bit biased as I have 2 goldens from Pennylane. It looks like Casey is really beginning to love his new playmate...Enjoy and keep on adding pictures.


----------



## Resident Eric (Nov 12, 2015)

recent pictures, he is almost 4 months old


----------



## Resident Eric (Nov 12, 2015)

2nd swim without life jacket, he hasn't gotten the concept of lifting his back legs yet so sometimes he paddles but is not going anywhere :grin2:


----------



## Resident Eric (Nov 12, 2015)

Big boy at 4 months old :surprise:


----------



## NothingbutGold (Apr 2, 2017)

I didn't know that they made life jackets for dogs. I may just have to get one for my pup.


----------



## ourgoldenwonderboy (Jul 26, 2017)

*Jake's brother*

We have Jake's brother!
His name is Gatsby and he is amazing! They are both handsome boys!


----------



## Nate83 (Jul 13, 2017)

Love the tail pulling video, Angel does the same exact thing to Athena and she let's her for a bit then after a little bit she turn the tables on Angel and put her down in her back kindly say break time.


----------



## Resident Eric (Nov 12, 2015)

ourgoldenwonderboy said:


> We have Jake's brother!
> His name is Gatsby and he is amazing! They are both handsome boys!


Beryl has amazing looking puppies. They are all so fluffy and playful.



Nate83 said:


> Love the tail pulling video, Angel does the same exact thing to Athena and she let's her for a bit then after a little bit she turn the tables on Angel and put her down in her back kindly say break time.


He stopped now because the older dog will growl and bite (not hard)


----------



## alphadude (Jan 15, 2010)

Jake is completely adorable and Casey is handsome with the sugar face. Best of luck! Looking forward to watching Jake mature into an awesome golden.


----------



## Nate83 (Jul 13, 2017)

> He stopped now because the older dog will growl and bite (not hard)


 our GR does it to our GSD ans she is getting fed up.


----------



## Resident Eric (Nov 12, 2015)




----------



## Resident Eric (Nov 12, 2015)

at 5 months old, already a big boy


----------



## Resident Eric (Nov 12, 2015)

Jake and Casey together


----------

